# Any other Shield Plus fans here?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned three version 1 Shields over the years, and a 2.0 Shield...

But once the Shield Plus came out - wow. The original Shields were almost TOO thin for me. But the Shield Plus width is just perfect.

I love the fiber optic sights on the Performance Center models. And, I shoot my 4" version as well as my fullsize Beretta. I am amazed at how well it shoots, and how well the trigger is.

Any other people have a Shield Plus? I have had 25 carry guns since the 1990s. The 4" Shield Plus is my favorite


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Yep, I’m a fan also. Mine wears the red dot as well because my eyes ain’t what they used to be. Great trigger, plenty of capacity, and the S&W grip is perfect for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not yet ready to go to red dots on pistols yet. The fiber optic sights on my two Performance Center models fixes the issues with my aging eyes for now. Maybe one day I will try a red dot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a Shield Plus not too long after the model was introduced. Wonderful gun and most definitely a keeper. Surprisingly accurate as well. I had a Sig Sauer P365XL and the Shield Plus is a better gun, in my opinion. With the XL, I had to adjust my grip whenever I pulled it during practice sessions. Not good and a serious danger if I ever had to employ it. This doesn't happen with my Shield Plus. Comes right out very natural and where it is supposed to be in my hands. Sold the XL.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I am not yet ready to go to red dots on pistols yet. The fiber optic sights on my two Performance Center models fixes the issues with my aging eyes for now. Maybe one day I will try a red dot.


My eyes have gotten better as I have aged and my eye doctor just says that sometimes that happens. I suspect it has a lot to do with what I did for a living most of my life (software development/engineering). My vision has been 20/20 for several years now and I am 76.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

As I’ve said before, I use the red dot more for distance, shooting beyond 10 yards. At normal self defense ranges I don’t even need sights to empty a mag in the chest area of a standard silhouette target. With just a little practice the dot is easy to aquire and pinpoint accuracy at speed is very doable. But…..if it ain’t for you, then it ain’t for you !


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I don’t have the shied plus I have a 40 in the mp shield I threatened to sale it before but glad I kept it it’s a snappy little guy but I got use to it firm grip still have it


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Talking about snappy, I’m thinking pretty hard about getting rid of my 10mm Glocks and picking up an S&W M&P in 10mm. I love the 10mm and the M&P platform so it just follows that I should do that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> I don’t have the shied plus I have a 40 in the mp shield I threatened to sale it before but glad I kept it it’s a snappy little guy but I got use to it firm grip still have it


Yes, a 40 cal in that small of a gun is not something I care for. I haven't been interested in the 45ACP Shield for the same reason. I will stick with 9mm


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, a 40 cal in that small of a gun is not something I care for. I haven't been interested in the 45ACP Shield for the same reason. I will stick with 9mm


Some years ago I bought a gen1 M&P Shield in .40S&W and didn't keep it long. It was down right uncomfortable to shoot, and I am NOT at all recoil-sensitive. I have owned several other small guns in that caliber and had no problem with them. But that gen1 .40 caliber Sheild was NOT fun. Not the .45ACP Sheild is wonderful to shoot. Go figure.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, a 40 cal in that small of a gun is not something I care for. I haven't been interested in the 45ACP Shield for the same reason. I will stick with 9mm


Looking back I totally agree with you should of got the 9 mm in a shied but I am one not to get rid of my guns and like I said I have gotten use to the snap. It like a Harley never sell your bike


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, a 40 cal in that small of a gun is not something I care for. I haven't been interested in the 45ACP Shield for the same reason. I will stick with 9mm


I recently purchased a Performance Center Shield .45 ACP. This one is ported which may or may not help with felt recoil, but I find it comfortable to shoot. When I do my part it is quite accurate.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I recently purchased a Performance Center Shield .45 ACP. This one is ported which may or may not help with felt recoil, but I find it comfortable to shoot. When I do my part it is quite accurate.


Very cool.

My 3.1" version in 9mm is ported. I don't really notice much difference in recoil, but damn is it accurate. My 4" version is non ported


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Generally speaking, the Shield is a fine pistol in any barrel length. I've carried the 9 Shield for several years almost daily on the belt, previously IWB. You don't require a .40 Cal., and the ammo availability is always a problem. It is a bit snappy, but if you want to know snappy shoot a 10mm pistol, even in four inches. You won't like it very much. The 9 Shield is fine with an increased mag capacity with a Mag Guts insert spring kit. Ten plus one is fine. Some States don't allow more than ten in the mag. In self-defense situation, you won't even be using that many.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned several Shields, but I always found them TOO thin. The Shield Plus fixes that. It fits my hand really well. I sold my thinner Shields after I got the two Plus models, because I knew I'd never carry them again...


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I've owned several Shields, but I always found them TOO thin. The Shield Plus fixes that. It fits my hand really well. I sold my thinner Shields after I got the two Plus models, because I knew I'd never carry them again...


I like that it's thin. I tried Glocks and found them clunky. But, you speaking to a guy who carried a Smith Model 10 revolver for many years on patrol and learned how to shoot it with my pinky under the butt grip.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I've owned several Shields, but I always found them TOO thin. The Shield Plus fixes that. It fits my hand really well. I sold my thinner Shields after I got the two Plus models, because I knew I'd never carry them again...


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> I like that it's thin. I tried Glocks and found them clunky. But, you speaking to a guy who carried a Smith Model 10 revolver for many years on patrol and learned how to shoot it with my pinky under the butt grip.


I second that I not a big guy hands are normal size thin is nice to me


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I second that I not a big guy hands are normal size thin is nice to me


Me as well. It's just at the police academy they taught us to adapt to the pistol grip size (pinky finger under). Interestingly, some guys bought oversized grips for that Model 10. It never worked for me, so I was always able to adapt to different pistol grips. In 1995 when I picked up the Smith 9mm 5946, it came with a "palm swell" plastic grip. I couldn't shoot with it and kept the 1911 style straight grip on the pistol and it's still on it today. Thanks for discussing.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> Me as well. It's just at the police academy they taught us to adapt to the pistol grip size (pinky finger under). Interestingly, some guys bought oversized grips for that Model 10. It never worked for me, so I was always able to adapt to different pistol grips. In 1995 when I picked up the Smith 9mm 5946, it came with a "palm swell" plastic grip. I couldn't shoot with it and kept the 1911 style straight grip on the pistol and it's still on it today. Thanks for discussing.


Now talking about a model 10 just got a new one 2 months ago it comes as you know with a small wooden stock grip I had it at the range didn’t like it so next range time I tried a pacymar grips I like a a lot better go figure


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Now talking about a model 10 just got a new one 2 months ago it comes as you know with a small wooden stock grip I had it at the range didn’t like it so next range time I tried a pacymar grips I like a a lot better go figure


Really? Mode 10 as in heavy barrel,4-inch revolver? Or did Smith use that number for another semi-auto?


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> Really? Mode 10 as in heavy barrel,4-inch revolver? Or did Smith use that number for another semi-auto?


Model 10 as in revolver yes 4 inch the original wood grips felt to small to me just shot it Tuesday with the pacymar grips and love it


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Model 10 as in revolver yes 4 inch the original wood grips felt to small to me just shot it Tuesday with the pacymar grips and love it


A great pistol to start with for new people. Unfortunately, I deactivated mine when I retired, along with my Model 36 Chiefs Special. My firearms unit welded them and now they're just mementos.

mal


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> A great pistol to start with for new people. Unfortunately, I deactivated mine when I retired, along with my Model 36 Chiefs Special. My firearms unit welded them and now they're just mementos.
> 
> mal


Deactivated meaning you turn it in when you retired by the way thank you for your service sir


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Deactivated meaning you turn it in when you retired by the way thank you for your service sir


No, deactivated meaning I owned two revolvers, service and off duty and the NYCPD Firearms Unit gunsmith removed all internal parts, placed a steel bar through the bore to the breech plate and welded all the parts together. The Model 10 then weighed about four pounds. It's no longer a firearm and is only good for display. Thank you for your consideration, I was an active officer for 32 years and retired in the rank of captain. It's nice to be thanked. Be safe!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> No, deactivated meaning I owned two revolvers, service and off duty and the NYCPD Firearms Unit gunsmith removed all internal parts, placed a steel bar through the bore to the breech plate and welded all the parts together. The Model 10 then weighed about four pounds. It's no longer a firearm and is only good for display. Thank you for your consideration, I was an active officer for 32 years and retired in the rank of captain. It's nice to be thanked. Be safe!


One last question why do they make you do that kinda a waste of a good weapon just curious thanks


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> One last question why do they make you do that kinda a waste of a good weapon just curious thanks


They didn't. When some LEOs retire, they're not interested in keeping their service firearms and/or off duty versions. As such, they can either give them back to the PD, sell them, give them to another officer, sell to and FFL for resale to a security guard company. The sale price for a used Model 10 at that time was around 150.00. So the PD allowed the firearm to be deactivated at one's request. Yes, I'm sorry I did that in hindsight, but for other reasons. At that time, I sold two handguns, bought two new ones and had to deactivated. I believed I didn't require six handguns on my carry permit which at that time allowed only four and the others as a "premises" possession. That's changed since time has passed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldwing said:


> I recently purchased a Performance Center Shield .45 ACP. This one is ported which may or may not help with felt recoil, but I find it comfortable to shoot. When I do my part it is quite accurate.


The M&P 45 Shield is surprisingly mild in this caliber for such a small gun. Not at all uncomfortable to shoot.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

SouthernBoy said:


> The M&P 45 Shield is surprisingly mild in this caliber for such a small gun. Not at all uncomfortable to shoot.


Good to know, but there is a BUT with any ported pistol. If you are a "carry" person and get a ported barrel pistol, Performance Center or some custom job, keep this in mind. The flash from the escaping gases is very expansive and bright usually. At night worse of course if it blocks your line of sight. Secondly, most LEOs and self-defense people are taught, at defensive close range shooting of three feet or less, to keep your forearm next to your body so the attacker cannot grab the pistol out of your hand. With a ported handgun, if fired from this position will direct all those gases up and away from the muzzle towards your face. Even if you are wearing shooting glasses this could be a concern. If you're on the street and not wearing any glasses or just Rx glasses, your eyes might take the brunt of the heat and gases. If you're solely a target shooter, it is less of a problem shooting the pistol at arms length. For this reason I always ask a person why and how they carry and why are the purchasing a ported pistol. The answer usually is the so-called diminished recoil, but is it really that diminished? Besides, if were in any active shooting incident, you never notice the recall. I've never heard anyone complain about recoil after being involved in a live exchange of gunfire in a self-defense incident. Be Safe.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mur.cap said:


> Good to know, but there is a BUT with any ported pistol. If you are a "carry" person and get a ported barrel pistol, Performance Center or some custom job, keep this in mind. The flash from the escaping gases is very expansive and bright usually. At night worse of course if it blocks your line of sight. Secondly, most LEOs and self-defense people are taught, at defensive close range shooting of three feet or less, to keep your forearm next to your body so the attacker cannot grab the pistol out of your hand. With a ported handgun, if fired from this position will direct all those gases up and away from the muzzle towards your face. Even if you are wearing shooting glasses this could be a concern. If you're on the street and not wearing any glasses or just Rx glasses, your eyes might take the brunt of the heat and gases. If you're solely a target shooter, it is less of a problem shooting the pistol at arms length. For this reason I always ask a person why and how they carry and why are the purchasing a ported pistol. The answer usually is the so-called diminished recoil, but is it really that diminished? Besides, if were in any active shooting incident, you never notice the recall. I've never heard anyone complain about recoil after being involved in a live exchange of gunfire in a self-defense incident. Be Safe.


Ya know - all this list of ported gun negatives always seem to be said a lot. And, I've heard it for years (I'm on like every gun forum known to man). But with the new ported Sigs coming out, some reviewers on Youtube have been doing some tests of these guns... To see if these old tales about the negatives of this feature really are true.... Even shooting in a pitch black indoor range, there seems to be no change in night vision as a result of the extra light coming up from the slide.... And, even with tests close to the body, not much is happening unless something is directly against the porting/comp. I found the videos I watched on Youtube several weeks back to be very interesting.

Some of these old stories about this seem to be negated...

Now, I only have my ported 3.1" Shield Plus (instead of a non ported model) because that is the only way the S&W Performance Center sells the gun in that size (at least my 4" Shield Plus is non ported). I wanted the better trigger, and the fiber optic sights, so I went with that version of the Shield Plus as it was the only way to get it.

And, when I got it, I had originally planned to buy a non ported barrel and drop that into the pistol. But, when I later shot the gun with the non ported barrel vs the ported barrel, I found that my group sizes were not as good with the non ported barrel... The ported barrel shot better. I even tried them both on the same range trip. I found that rather strange. But, I ended up just going back to the ported barrel.

Several years ago, I also have previously had a comped 1911 in 45ACP. And, I will say the only REAL negative for a comped/ported gun is the noise factor. It can be much louder than a non ported gun - especially in 45. THAT is something to realize. The ported 45ACP 1911 I had was usually the loudest gun at the indoor range whenever I shot.

I too avoided the factory comped Glocks that were sold over a decade ago, and I repeated the same thought processes on various forums concerning the negatives of ported/comped guns. Years later, though.... I will say that the noise is the only major thing to consider IMHO.

And, I've found that in 9mm, the ported Shield Plus is not that much louder... Less so than the comped 45ACP was...

So, I say - get it if ya want it


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I hear smith and Wesson is coming down in their pricing on the plus models


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> I hear smith and Wesson is coming down in their pricing on the plus models


Well, Bud's has them for $399 right now


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know - all this list of ported gun negatives always seem to be said a lot. And, I've heard it for years (I'm on like every gun forum known to man). But with the new ported Sigs coming out, some reviewers on Youtube have been doing some tests of these guns... To see if these old tales about the negatives of this feature really are true.... Even shooting in a pitch black indoor range, there seems to be no change in night vision as a result of the extra light coming up from the slide.... And, even with tests close to the body, not much is happening unless something is directly against the porting/comp. I found the videos I watched on Youtube several weeks back to be very interesting.
> 
> Some of these old stories about this seem to be negated...
> 
> ...


Each person has to decide what fits for them. That's why we try on shoes. If someone has a mental template for something they feel the want, they will get it if it fits the mental picture. My only observation, although I have more decades in time here on earth, which are only one or two less of my carrying and shooting experience, is that there's a dichotomy between target shooters and those who have been in at least one but maybe more than one self-defense incident, as a civilian or police officer. . Luckily, I had only three. I watched really capable range shooters fire coffee coaster sized holes on their paper targets and are impressed and love their Glocks or other boutique pistols. That's great, but people don't stand still in a street confrontation and hold a target. "Smoke 'em if you got 'em." Shoot well.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> Each person has to decide what fits for them. That's why we try on shoes. If someone has a mental template for something they feel the want, they will get it if it fits the mental picture. My only observation, although I have more decades in time here on earth, which are only one or two less of my carrying and shooting experience, is that there's a dichotomy between target shooters and those who have been in at least one but maybe more than one self-defense incident, as a civilian or police officer. . Luckily, I had only three. I watched really capable range shooters fire coffee coaster sized holes on their paper targets and are impressed and love their Glocks or other boutique pistols. That's great, but people don't stand still in a street confrontation and hold a target. "Smoke 'em if you got 'em." Shoot well.


I agree with 90% of what you said, but thousands of Glocks on the street in use every day hardly makes them a “boutique” pistol. You can like them or not but they are very popular guns and there is a reason for that.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

drycreek said:


> I agree with 90% of what you said, but thousands of Glocks on the street in use every day hardly makes them a “boutique” pistol. You can like them or not but they are very popular guns and there is a reason for that.


Let's then disagree for only 5%. The Glocks were boutique pistols when they first arrived. All the police agencies wanted them, so let's say they were fashionable. Glocks are fine, and reliable. I usually chide friends of mine by calling the "Industrial Designed" pistols one might find at The Home Depot 'cause they're unattractive. The only reason I don't carry a Glock is because it's too wide for me. It's just chunky. I like slim pistols. 1911 are slim but SA/DA. I won't carry that type of pistol. Browning FNs, the same. I like them but I won't carry a pistol which requires too many actions to get it actionable, cock and locked, halfcocked, etc. My 9 Shield works fine for me. So we basically agree, all your points are on target.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

mur.cap said:


> Good to know, but there is a BUT with any ported pistol. If you are a "carry" person and get a ported barrel pistol, Performance Center or some custom job, keep this in mind. The flash from the escaping gases is very expansive and bright usually. At night worse of course if it blocks your line of sight. Secondly, most LEOs and self-defense people are taught, at defensive close range shooting of three feet or less, to keep your forearm next to your body so the attacker cannot grab the pistol out of your hand. With a ported handgun, if fired from this position will direct all those gases up and away from the muzzle towards your face. Even if you are wearing shooting glasses this could be a concern. If you're on the street and not wearing any glasses or just Rx glasses, your eyes might take the brunt of the heat and gases. If you're solely a target shooter, it is less of a problem shooting the pistol at arms length. For this reason I always ask a person why and how they carry and why are the purchasing a ported pistol. The answer usually is the so-called diminished recoil, but is it really that diminished? Besides, if were in any active shooting incident, you never notice the recall. I've never heard anyone complain about recoil after being involved in a live exchange of gunfire in a self-defense incident. Be Safe.


None of my carry guns are ported. In fact none of any of my guns has a ported barrel. And none of my carry guns has an attached light, a Red Dot sighting system, or a laser sight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There DOES seem to be a difference on the trigger between the regular Shield Plus and the Performance Center version....


----------

